# Battery, inverter for chest freezer



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Wanting to run a chest freezer (says 5 amps on data plate) for 3-4 hours at a market. Cam we get a deep cycle battery and inverter to do this instead of a generator? If so, what size battery and inverted? Thanks.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Wanting to run a chest freezer (says 5 amps on data plate) for 3-4 hours at a market. Cam we get a deep cycle battery and inverter to do this instead of a generator? If so, what size battery and inverted? Thanks.


If you have the freezer frozen when you unplug it to go to the market---you should not have to "plug" it in for a few hours at the market---unless you are keeping it open a lot or putting a lot of things in it that need to be frozen. But to answer your question with my 7cf freezer I would get around 800+ watt inverter and 2 6 volt golf cart batteries hooked in series. If you have the freezer frozen when you un-plug that morning---you should be good.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Ok. Thanks


 Bubba you can use the 12 volt deep cycle batteries if you want but you would probably need 2 hooked parallel. "I" would just go to the parts store and get 2 6 volt golf cart batteries and hook them in series, but that's your call. My Golf cart batteries last a lot longer than the deep cycle boat type batteries like Wal-marts sells.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok. Good deal. Thanks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Wanting to run a chest freezer (says 5 amps on data plate) for 3-4 hours at a market. Cam we get a deep cycle battery and inverter to do this instead of a generator? If so, what size battery and inverted? Thanks.


5 amps times 120 Volts times 4 hours is 2400 watthours.

A 100AH battery times 12V is 1200 watthours.

I figure you'd need at least 4 of them and paralleling that many batteries is a bad idea. Look for 4 or 6 volt batteries in the 400AH range so you don't have to parallel them. Yes the freezer will cycle but for off grid you need to figure worst case which will be you opening every 2 minutes to satisfy a customer.

You also need to check with the authorizes to see if they will allow it. I've tried setting up systems like this for farmers markets and the state requires a continuous power supply and claims a battery/inverter system does not meet that.

WWW


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks white wolf, however, if we are needing to open every two minutes to satisfy customer that would be best case scenario! ! Haha.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

According to this chart, for a 500 watt freezer you should plan for 1500 surge watts at startup.
https://www.lowes.com/projects/pdfs/portable-generator-wattage-chart.pdf


----------

